# Finally, after 5 years of daily torture...



## JerryL (May 21, 2016)

...my wife seems to have been cured! She had daily lower abdomen sharp persistent pain after a BM. It totally incapacitated her, and she usually was bed-ridden all day. This has been our life for 5 years. Her physician, one of the very best internists (MD) in Fort Worth, TX, tried everything he knew. At best, he was able to relieve her daily pain with pain killer. She lost weight (down to 116 pounds). Finally, he diagnosed IBS after 2 years of colonoscopies, exploratory surgery, MRIs, dietary changes, and various prescription drugs. He admitted that IBS was his diagnosis after all known possibilities failed.

We had resigned ourselves to life without hope. Then, in desperation, 2 months ago we heard of a D. O. here who has been in practice 30 yrs and has become a practitioner of Chinese medicine. She came highly recommended. We went to her, and she used acupuncture and gave my wife dietary advice and prescribed three Chinese medications (capsules). We saw immediate relief from her symptoms. She has been back to the doctor twice for follow-ups and is still symptom-free.

It is like a miracle cure. We have always shunned any Chinese medicine, homeopathy, and naturopathy and regarded it all as crank medicine. Now we are astounded that she has been symptom-free for two months. We have our lives back! We are both 79. Live and learn!


----------



## Shawna-one (Jan 30, 2011)

This is wonderful. I've had IBSD since I was a teenager. I was a sporadic type of thing I had- certain spices would set me off. I am 75 and as I aged from a teenager up until 45 years of age I had bouts with sever cramps and diarrhea. Especially if I age out and did not know what was in the food.  In my mid forties I began to cramp as soon as I took my first bite. But no diarrhea, just cramps. But always scared I would have to run to the bathroom. I was prescribed Tofranil by my psychiatrists, after about a year of treatment by a GI doc, and a Internist doc I was referred to the psychiatrist who prescribed the Tofranil. It was extremely constipating, but it worked. I took it for a year and then stopped. I was okay and back to sporadic bouts. Now I can barely get out of the house for fear of having quick onset diarrhea and no bathroom anywhere near. So glad this treatment worked I have thought about acupuncture, but it is hard to find one in my area. I've heard there is a good one, but I don't know his name.


----------



## carolyn lee (Jan 15, 2016)

PLEASE, Where is this D.O. located? I'm guessing that "D.O." is a designation for someone who practices acupuncture? Would you be willing to share her name? I am losing losing hope of ever being normal again. Also the 3 chinese meds - what are they and where did you buy them? PLEASE


----------

